
Utility asked last month to hike bills over California fires - kimsk112
https://www.sacbee.com/news/business/article221737090.html
======
masonic
Key takeaway:

"(PGE) asked U.S. energy regulators last month for permission to raise its
customers' monthly bills to harden its system against wildfires _and deliver a
sizable increase in profits to shareholders_ ".

